# sick red eyed tree frogs



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

ok im having trouble with my retf here is a pic of the female. The tank has two males one female. 2 days ago one of the males was very dark and lifeless i took him out of the tank and he seemed like he couldnt control his limbs properly the next morning after being in quarantine his color came back and he is moving fine. i left him in quarantine with 50% of a dose of Melafix he looks ok still. Today the female looks like this and the other male is pale. they will be going in there own quarantines now. the tank is zoomed 18x18x24 with a glass top that covers all but 3" in the back humidity 70%. I removed that when the first male looked off to get the humidity down to 60% -50%. none if them have eaten in a week. i feed crickets twice a week dusted with repashy calcium plus its about 3 months old and kept in the fridge.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You don't mention are they active at night? At lights out lightly spray them and always allow some ventilation. put their food in an hour after spraying them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

not very active but alert. The tank is on a fogger and i spray the tank about 3hrs before the lights go out and then a very light spray after the lights go out only on days i feed (twice a week i feed on avg. 10 .25" and 10 .5" crickets). i feel like that pattern on the female is parasite related, but i havent seen it before. Im going to try to get a fecal test done but if they dont eat there will be no feces. All three are in QT now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you get them to a vet? There should be some in your area. Check the link in my signature if you don't already have one.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I talking to my vet now about doing a swab and a fecal test. 
All three are active but not eating now. I'm planing on redoing the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Those stick on gauges for temperature and humidity are not very accurate in the cages.. they aren't made to take the levels of humidity found inside many terraria. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I know they have been in there from day one I just haven't taken them out. I use exo terra digital combo unit and a infrared heat gun.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Well the female ate all three look ok in QT both of the vets I go to want to charge $60 for exam and lab cost per frog I can't justify the cost with everything else going on In my life. So I'm going to rip out everything in their tank sanitize and start over. The Viv has been up for 2 years with a nice size community of isos in there is there anyway I can save them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'd be very cautious about using extracts from melaleuca ssp trees as the active ingredients have the potential to be damaging to the liver and are readily passed through skin and are lipophilic. 

If it was a parasite affecting the back of the frogs, I'd also be skeptical about the effectivness of it as a treatment. 

The white spots are not uncommon as part of the pigment variations in red eye treefrogs but it is theoretically possible that it is due to a parasite (see Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, Kreiger Press 2001) but I'm very dubious that is the cause. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Ok thanks. I did dilute the dose to half the directions and have stopped using it as of last night. All had different things going on but they look back to normal now in QT so I'll leave them there until I can clean the tank.


----------

